# How to do gold inlay on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Well that was quick, Yamato! Thanks for the video. When I do gold leaf I use traditional gold leaf size for adhesive; what adhesive are y'all using?

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and yet, ANOTHER awesome project !!
metal leaf gilding is another skill, that if not done correctly, 
can turn into a disaster later on.
thank you again for sharing your superb craftsmanship with us.
I hope that you inspire others to step out of their comfort zone and 
at least try some different projects. they might be totally surprised
at what they can do with minimal tools and talents.

.


----------

